# HDR and Panorama merges on an iPad



## TonyM (Aug 20, 2019)

Any recommendations for IPad based apps to do HDR and Panorama merging whilst we wait for the Photoshop CC or these features to be built into Lightroom CC (IOS) version? Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2019)

For HDR, I just shoot straight to HDR using the iOS camera. I'll be interested to hear any other apps anyone else has used though (and welcome to the forum Tony!)


----------



## five.photos (Aug 21, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> For HDR, I just shoot straight to HDR using the iOS camera.



Obviously, this is only a solution for iPhone photography. For bracketed shots with a DSLR, you could use Affinity Photo for iPad, that app does the trick.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 26, 2019)

Perfect! The app works well with a few adjustments to  my workflow! Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## revibattstub (Feb 4, 2020)

It is fantastic that these features have now come to Lightroom CC making my recent full switch from classic subscription to CC feel all the better


----------

